# 7D to 5D Mark III



## Hillside_Shep (May 14, 2012)

I just wanted to say that I am personally very impressed with my upgrade from a 7D to the 5D Mark III. Trust me, I am far from a professional photographer but I have found the AF on the 5D Mark III to be superb. I have taken approximately 300 pics of my twin 2 year olds and I have only had 2 or 3 out of focus. Also, the AF system seems a hell of a lot faster than on the 7D. That alone has made this upgrade worth it for me.

Also, on a side note, I notice the shutter sound from the 5D is a lot different sounding than the 7D.


----------



## chrisdeckard (May 14, 2012)

I totally agree. It's an amazing camera. Huge step up from the 7D, and that was no slouch.

-Chris


----------



## hwoarang5 (May 14, 2012)

but Mark III is so much expensive.... should not be put on the same league as 7d for upgrade...


----------



## JayOhh (May 14, 2012)

hwoarang5 said:


> but Mark III is so much expensive.... should not be put on the same league as 7d for upgrade...



Soo what do you think is an upgrade? If I'm not mistaken the product line goes 7D then 5D. Either way, it's definitely an awesome purchase and congrats, I'm loving my 5D Mark III as well!


----------



## ecka (May 14, 2012)

Hillside_Shep said:


> I just wanted to say that I am personally very impressed with my upgrade from a 7D to the 5D Mark III. Trust me, I am far from a professional photographer but I have found the AF on the 5D Mark III to be superb. I have taken approximately 300 pics of my twin 2 year olds and I have only had 2 or 3 out of focus. Also, the AF system seems a hell of a lot faster than on the 7D. That alone has made this upgrade worth it for me.
> 
> Also, on a side note, I notice the shutter sound from the 5D is a lot different sounding than the 7D.



Not bad . What lens did you use?
I used my 5D2 at a birthday party and took 480 pics. Only 9 of them are out of focus and only 2 of those were taken by me, my sister took the other 7 (she has no idea how to use a camera of that caliber properly  ). I was using 85/1.8USM , but I'm sure that there would be a lot more out of focus shots using 50/1.8II.


----------



## krjc (May 14, 2012)

A few days with my 5D3, big improvement from my 7D. The big test was taking photos of my son play hockey. Hockey is tough because most rinks have bad lighting and the action is fast. Focusing is better and I took photos up to 10,000 ISO and they were just great. With the 7D at 1600 they were not as good. I wish I could of had a camera like this 5 years ago. Of course the reach of the lens is not as great, but I found even after cropping the pictures are still much much better. Shutter sound is different, I think I like the sound of the 7D more, for what it is worth. Transition to 5D3 was seamless. For those who have the budget a must buy in my books.


----------



## photophreek (May 14, 2012)

All good things to hear about the 5d III. However, I don't think the 5d III is an upgrade from the 7d, just a different camera, one a cropped sensor and one a FF. I'm not considering my purchase of the 5d III a replacement for my 7d. I think the 1D X is certainly an upgrade from the 5d III and the 7d is an upgrade from a Rebel.


----------



## bycostello (May 14, 2012)

kit envy from both cameras!!


----------



## Tracy Pinto (May 14, 2012)

These are two cameras that play in different leagues.


----------



## Axilrod (May 14, 2012)

+1, the AF works like a dream and the high ISO capabilities are just awesome.


----------



## Hillside_Shep (May 14, 2012)

The only thing I really don't like making the switch from the 7D to the 5D Mark III is going from a crop sensor to full frame. I am really missing that extra 1.7x on the telephoto lens. I have the new 70-200mm 2.8 lens (beautiful combo together) but it feels so short on this full frame sensor. However, as I am well aware, this is my issue. I am just posting it as an observation (albeit - obvious).


----------



## ecka (May 14, 2012)

Tracy Pinto said:


> These are two cameras that play in different leagues.



For wide-normal FL range 5D3 is a better camera. Different leagues? - Yes. That's why it is called an up^grade. FF can do everything as well as a crop camera and even better (with a bigger lens or just cropping the image), but there are some FF things that cannot be done with a crop sensor, because there is no equivalent lens for that. It's just a smaller and cheaper system with a crop factor.


----------



## revup67 (May 14, 2012)

> The only thing I really don't like making the switch from the 7D to the 5D Mark III is going from a crop sensor to full frame. I am really missing that extra 1.7x on the telephoto lens. I have the new 70-200mm 2.8 lens (beautiful combo together) but it feels so short on this full frame sensor. However, as I am well aware, this is my issue. I am just posting it as an observation (albeit - obvious).



I believe it is a 1.6 crop factor, not 1.7 (not heard of this). To get around this you could always get a 1.4 extender to make up most of the difference. In realization, cropping with the 5D MK III to the point the 7D crops should give you the same perspective. There's is no way to have the best of both worlds of course in one camera. You do pick up quite a bit on the wide angle side which the 7D is not capable of such as with the 16-35mm MK II lens. You don't have the true 16mm wide angle aspect with the 7D as you are really shooting at 25.6mm. So for landscape photographers there is a big win here.


----------

